# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Sembrios a más de 2500 msnm

## greucus

Hola Amigos de *Agroforum.pe*. Bueno les cuento que soy nuevo en esto de foros, y les quería pedir una ayudita. Me acabo de enterar que por parte de uno tíos he heredado un terrenito en la sierra de la libertad. 
Queda en Otuzco, a más de 2500 msnm, y quería  aprovechar en sembrar.
Me gustaria saber si uno de ustedes, que son lobos en la materia, me puede decir que productos agricolas crecen a esa altura y que tengan demanda en el mercado. Y por último que me digan qué bibliografía conseguir o donde capacitarme en estas cuestiones de agricultura.
Espero me puedan ayudar... 
Gracias. :Smile: Temas similares: URGENTE NECESITO ALQUILAR 10 HECTAREAS EN LA SIERRA (2000 msnm) Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas Interoceánica, gasoducto y exoneraciones sobre 3 mil msnm permitirán al sur andino prosperar y desarrollarse

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

A 2,500 metros de altura yo sembraría hortalizas y frutales para abastecer el mercado de Trujillo. Entre las hortalizas que mejor se adaptan a esa altura están la papa, choclo, alcachofa, entre otras. Y en cuanto a frutales, esa altura es ideal para chirimoyas y duraznos.
En cualquier caso, es importante identificar a un buen técnico que conozca de agricultura y - sobretodo - que sea honesto.
Saludos,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------

